# Rotala......?



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

Found it at the LFS. Only labeled as "Red Rotola". About 8 inch stem before trimming. The newer leaves are pointy oval shaped. It's in pretty bad shape so they had it on sale for only 3 bucks. Figured why not.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _Ammannia gracilis _.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan, could it also be Ammannia praetermissa? But I'm not really familiar with that species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> Cavan, could it also be Ammannia praetermissa? But I'm not really familiar with that species.


No, I don't think so. Stem is always really red and leaves wavier. Also much less common in shops.


----------



## Coco4Pr3z (May 28, 2009)

I'm getting some new growth at the top so the fresh leaves should help with the ID. They seem to be growing in pairs. Shooting from 12 & 6 o'clock on the stem then 3 & 9 o'clock on the next pair. Looking into Graclis I think that's what it may be. I've gotten rotala macrandra in another forum but the new growth makes me lean towards AG. I'll post some more pics in a few days once the new leaves are a bit larger. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There's no way that's macrandra.


----------

